# S.A.S "SANTOS AUTO STEREO & HYDRAULICS"



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)

WE DO INSALITIONS OF BASIC & CUSTOM NEEDS
BOTH STEREOS & HYDRAULICS


I'LL TRY TO POST PICS IN A BIT 

IF YOU HAVE ANY I HAVE DONE
POST THEM UP
THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

HERE'S SOME WE DONE


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 4 2009, 08:38 AM~14979637
> *HERE'S SOME  WE DONE
> 
> 
> ...


how much for something like this?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 15 2009, 11:21 AM~15366158
> *how much for something like this?
> *


CENTER MOUNT FOR CD PLAYER AND MIDS FOR 100 TO 150
DEPENDING ON PART'S :biggrin:


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

PLUM LOCO


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

THE START OF ANOTHER TRUNK


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

the linc trunck looks good binho :


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@Nov 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15771871
> *the linc trunck looks good binho :
> *


THANKS!
TRYING TO GET IT GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 19 2009, 09:30 AM~15713541
> *THE START OF ANOTHER TRUNK
> 
> 
> ...


trunk is coming out really nice
good job Gabino u get down
Frijolito keep it up good job homie


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

TOWN CAR :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## dave98 (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 20 2010, 01:47 PM~17249365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPECIAL THANKS TO GABINO FOR THE TRUNK :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Frijolito_@May 9 2010, 10:26 PM~17439560
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO GABINO FOR THE TRUNK  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)

RED DEVIL


----------



## GINandJUICE (Sep 1, 2009)

GABINOO....!!! WASSUP BRO... MUCH LOVE FROM PORTERVILLE... ANY THING YOU NEED OR WANT FOR HYDRAULIC NEEDS..THIS IS THE SHOP IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red devil (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S.A.S_@May 27 2010, 10:35 AM~17621295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Bino I really like how Everything came out :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GINandJUICE_@Jun 2 2010, 05:39 AM~17672711
> *GABINOO....!!! WASSUP BRO... MUCH LOVE FROM PORTERVILLE...  ANY THING YOU NEED OR WANT FOR HYDRAULIC NEEDS..THIS IS THE SHOP IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY...
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red devil_@Jun 7 2010, 01:12 AM~17714234
> *Thank You Bino I really like how Everything came out  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 13 2010, 06:55 PM~17776689
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice work
> *


THANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> RED DEVIL


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 25 2009, 07:42 PM~15783058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY REALLY LIKE THIS ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice work. How much 2 install a whole basic 2pump 6battery setup with extended A-arms and a few stress points on a cutlass or regal


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

have you hooked up any 80's monte carlos. if so can you post sum pics


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you guys sell hydro parts?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

